# time between hatching?



## zippy4emma (Jan 20, 2008)

as i wrote in my previous posts i had a baby leo hatch on the 20th of this month it is now the 22nd and its clutch mate hasnt hatched yet. The egg has dented quite a bit so i sprayed into the corner to up the humidity.
What is the average time between clutchmates hatching?
Does the denting sound bad or does this happen before they hatch?
thanks in advance


----------



## jenren321 (May 8, 2008)

dont know much about breeding leo's yet but i have done alot of reading and sounds like the denting is good thing means its reading to hatch, but sure someone with more knowledge will be able to help:2thumb:


----------



## Kimmy173 (Aug 2, 2007)

Denting usually means it's soon to hatch. Have you candled the egg? Denting also happens when infertile but if it's only just started to dent it's more than likely going to hatch soon. Also there isn't a set time between clutchmates, I've had a pair, one hatched and the other hatched two weeks later no worse for wear. Don't worry too much, it's dented and if fertile should hatch soon but don't get antsy and pierce the egg, just wait


----------



## zippy4emma (Jan 20, 2008)

does anyone else have an opinion? The egg is dented more now and on one side.


----------



## diz (Mar 19, 2008)

zippy4emma said:


> does anyone else have an opinion? The egg is dented more now and on one side.


 
not sure but they normally start to sweat and then dent in when they start to hatch and then it tears, but some of my pairs have hatched a week apart, i have a pair at the moment where one hatched 3 days ago and the other hasnt.


----------



## katelikesfun (Sep 19, 2007)

I have never noticed sweating but I have kitchen roll on top of mine so that would soak it up. All my pairs have hatched within 1 day of each other but I'm sure it differs greatly.


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

i had 8 babies hatch 2 weeks ago and 2 today from same clutch of beardie eggs so i wouldnt worry too much about the leo eggs and the denting is normal can dent a week or so before they actually decide to pop out :lol2:


----------

